# [SOLVED] mount: /dev/sdaX already mounted or /mnt/ntfs busy

## mallorn

Hello,

I have kernel 2.6.30 with compiled ntfs (ro) driver

I'm unable to mount ntfs partition from a second disk.

fdisk -l

```
Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes

[...]

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       30400   244187968+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/ntfs       ntfs            umask=0,nls=utf8,ro     0 0
```

```
# chmod 777 /mnt/ntfs
```

#mount /dev/sda1

```
mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/ntfs busy

```

#dmesg (interesting part)

```
Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r1B (root@mallorn) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.2, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Wed Jun 24 17:24:51 CEST 2009

Command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=792

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f8070 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 000000007ffb0000 00038 (v01 A M I  OEMRSDT  02000826 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 000000007ffb0200 00084 (v02 A M I  OEMFACP  02000826 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 000000007ffb0450 05319 (v01  4CDS2 4CDS2181 00000181 INTL 02002026)

ACPI: FACS 000000007ffc0000 00040

ACPI: APIC 000000007ffb0390 00078 (v01 A M I  OEMAPIC  02000826 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 000000007ffb0410 0003C (v01 A M I  OEMMCFG  02000826 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 000000007ffc0040 00051 (v01 A M I  AMI_OEM  02000826 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HPET 000000007ffb5770 00038 (v01 A M I  VT-8237S 02000826 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=792

Initializing CPU#0

NR_IRQS:1280

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2533.725 MHz processor.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

via82cxxx 0000:00:0f.1: VIA vt8237s (rev 00) IDE UDMA133

via82cxxx 0000:00:0f.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x07)

via82cxxx 0000:00:0f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182M, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.4

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdc00 ctl 0xd880 bmdma 0xd400 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd480 bmdma 0xd408 irq 21

ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1, 10.02E02, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-00N 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.07

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   1427 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   1770 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1376 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1132 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2646 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3951 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    4768 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4768 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

REISERFS (device hda3): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device hda3): using ordered data mode

REISERFS (device hda3): journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device hda3): checking transaction log (hda3)

REISERFS (device hda3): Using r5 hash to sort names

udev: starting version 141

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.60  Mon May 11 15:27:42 PDT 2009

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k 

IRQ 24/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

Please helpLast edited by mallorn on Wed Jul 01, 2009 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Drone1

Ok...... what is current output of 'mount' and why are you not using ntfs-3g ?

----------

## mallorn

I'm used to use ntfs from kernel ...

current output:

#mount /dev/sda1

```
mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/ntfs busy

```

changed to ntfs-3g:

```
ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Urządzenie lub zasoby zajęte (device or resource busy)
```

looks like drivers are OK.. seems like problem in busy device...

----------

## mallorn

How to check what is getting /dev/sda1 busy?

----------

## Drone1

run 'lsof' as root ....  grep out ntfs or mnt ... lsof |grep 'whatever' ......

----------

## mallorn

sorry but lsof gives no results for "lsof | grep *" where *= "mnt" or "hd" or "sd"

- pure lsof gives nothing (interresting) but running processes...

I repeat my question - how to check what is using /dev/sda1?

----------

## Hu

If lsof gives no output, then it is probably the kernel.  This brings us back to: what is the output of mount?

----------

## mallorn

If I'm getting you right - the mount output is still the same as above:

```
mallorn ~ # mount -v -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs

mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/ntfs busy
```

----------

## krinn

no i think they just need the output of mount (without anything else), just the word "mount", it will output all mount from your computer

so

----------

## mallorn

ok, forgive me  :Wink: 

```
mallorn ~ # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)
```

----------

## mallorn

aadditional info... Disklspace from KDE4.2 shows drive as "not accessible" but with real free space data

[Disk Space GFX]

..still no solution

----------

## Tintamarre

... maybe it's related to your udev error :

```
udev: starting version 141 

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly 
```

Disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED and update your kernel. Not sure it will be solve your problem, but it can't be wrong.

I also had really strange disk behaviors with udev-141 and the CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED set.

Since I updated, everything is solved.

----------

## mallorn

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED disabled,

kernel recompiled... system works...

...still the same problem with ntfs drive...

it must be a problem with configuration - ntfs is mounting with no problems on livecd

----------

## mallorn

[SOLVED]

I Don't know exactly what helped... but it has something to do with scsi drivers wrong configuration in kernel:

Removed: 

- all RAID support in kernel (not needed),

- SCSI low level drivers

- ACPI firmware driver for PATA

 Added:

+ SCSI logging

now sata disk can be mounted with ntfs and ntfs-3g drivers

----------

